
AWS Lambda Open-CV Cat Face Finder - pytlesk4
https://github.com/pytlesk4/catface
======
pytlesk4
I added node_modules and OpenCV compiled for Lambda. Should be easy to play
around with this code, just download it on Linux. I used Parallels to launch
Unbuntu, then I zipped up the source code with apex and uploaded it to AWS
Lambda.

